# Fridge not working



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Our fridge stopped working when we turned up on site the other day. 12v was working on the trip down and mains was working before we set off. On testing the circuits we have 230v at the fridge but no 12 volts. 

Am I correct in thinking that there must be a 12v supply for the fridge to work on gas and 230v?

Derek


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If none of 12V, gas or mains is working, I'd check the 12V fridge relay. Usually near the split-charge relay if you have one.

Dave


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the 12v only works when the engine is running 
gas you need a red bottle this time of year and level 
chapter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Make/Model would be useful diagnostic info.

An ancient Electrolux doesn't quite have the control sophistication of a modern fridge.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies but I think you missed the thrust of my question.

It was

_Am I correct in thinking that there must be a 12v supply for the fridge to work on gas and 230v?_

It was a general question as I have both 230v and gas but no 12v. I do have a 12v signal from the altenator when the engine is started but no 12v supply. It is an Electrolux RM 4505 by the way.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Derek,

Yes, a point your manual is clear on. If you don't have it to hand it is here:
RM 4505 manual

However, my advice is the same before and after your last post, though I'd check the fridge 12V fuse as well 

Dave


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Derek,
> 
> Yes, a point your manual is clear on. If you don't have it to hand it is here:
> RM 4505 manual
> ...


I have the manual (just reread it and yes it answers my question) and I have yet the find out why I have no 12v supply. Didn'tt really matter over the new year as the fridge would have been warmer than our emergency cold store, the cab area  Anyway the van is back in storage now and the fault finding will have to wait for the next free weekend.

More cost as usual as I found another problem while doing a quick check on the fuses. 

Derek


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got the van out from storage at the weekend, just over 2 minutes to fix. Turns out the fuse and fuse holder, for the fridge, next to the battery had melted 8O 8O 

From the discolouration of the contacts I would say that the contacts had come loose and had been arcing.

Derek


----------

